# Bands?



## PillarofBalance (Oct 19, 2012)

A very good friend of mine needs to incorporate bands into his squat training... Money is tight though. Any of you guys have a set of bands kicking around that you can spare?  It would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 29, 2012)

I bought a full set from elitefts. I just bought them because they were on sale. I will never use all of them. What were you thinking?


----------



## SAD (Dec 29, 2012)

Steelers4Life said:


> I bought a full set from elitefts. I just bought them because they were on sale. I will never use all of them. What were you thinking?



If it's who I'm thinking it is, you'll be doing a really good thing hooking him up.  He's a high character guy that would never put himself up for something like this, which is where a good friend like POB comes into play.  Karma points right here S4L, respect.


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 29, 2012)

Blacks = Greens when doubled, I double them to squat and reverse deadlift.


----------



## Tren4Life (Dec 30, 2012)

I am new so I dont know if I did it right but i tried to send POB a Pm


----------



## JOMO (Dec 30, 2012)

Click on his username and it should say private message. Click that and type away. Either that or I am sure he will pop back in here.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2013)

bands should be there today. I hope he smashes a new pr!!!!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jan 4, 2013)

Steelers4Life said:


> bands should be there today. I hope he smashes a new pr!!!!



he got them and was shocked and excited... Thanks brother. He'll really put these things to good use.  I really appreciate this and consider this a personal favor.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jan 4, 2013)

no problem man, glad to help. They would have gotten dry rotted before i will be strong enough to use them.


----------



## jackdaddy (Jul 17, 2014)

Quick question on bands, I've been reading a lot and watching a lot of videos on westside powerlifting and see a lot of bands. My question is I don't own bands nor does the current gym I go to should I purchase a set for maximum results?


----------



## heavydeads83 (Jul 20, 2014)

jackdaddy said:


> Quick question on bands, I've been reading a lot and watching a lot of videos on westside powerlifting and see a lot of bands. My question is I don't own bands nor does the current gym I go to should I purchase a set for maximum results?



depends on your goals.  If you're indeed training for strength,  yes I would invest in a set.  They're really good for overloading and getting your body use to handling weight that you aren't use to.  Bands and chains both done wonders for me.  Unless you're using bands pulling against the bar,  I prefer chains because you handle the extra weight without any help off of the bottom of the lift.


----------



## Tren4Life (Jul 20, 2014)

I like them for speed work. I think most guys use to much bar weight and not enough band weight. I use 135 to bench with and started with light bands and worked my way up. It helped the bar speed off my chest a bunch.


----------



## Sledge (May 14, 2015)

I try to rotate bands chains and straight weight every week for dynamic effort days. Really tremendous improvement in overall power


----------



## Tren4Life (May 14, 2015)

Sledge said:


> I try to rotate bands chains and straight weight every week for dynamic effort days. Really tremendous improvement in overall power





No doubt on the strength gains.  I don't yuse bands to squat with anymore. They took me out of my grove.


----------



## heavydeads83 (May 15, 2015)

I like bands but I like chains a whole lot more.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 15, 2015)

Chains r on my wish list


----------



## Tren4Life (May 15, 2015)

StoliFTW said:


> Chains r on my wish list



Check your local supply places. I got 5/8 for 6.75 a foot. 214 bucks for 3 sets 5 feet long.


----------



## StoliFTW (May 15, 2015)

Like mom and dad type home depots? Am checking craigslist from time to time ..


----------



## Sledge (May 15, 2015)

I got mine at home depot. Get a few caribiners too so you can mix and match. U could also watch Craigslist or hit up yard sales for tie chains and stuff.


----------



## JonSupps (May 26, 2015)

They can be expensive, but there some cool ones on Rogue's website.


----------



## Sledge (Jul 18, 2015)

How often do u guys use bands for dynamic days? I usually rotate bands, chains and straight weight. But I'm thinking of using the bands more. Would using bands for every dynamic day be overdoing it? Maybe just rotate bands and chains and skip the straight weight?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jul 18, 2015)

Sledge said:


> How often do u guys use bands for dynamic days? I usually rotate bands, chains and straight weight. But I'm thinking of using the bands more. Would using bands for every dynamic day be overdoing it? Maybe just rotate bands and chains and skip the straight weight?


Imo bands can be over done BY SOME. This depends on the individual though.  For me if I use bands too frequently it destroys more joints from the plyometric effect.


----------



## StoliFTW (Jul 18, 2015)

I agree with POB I cycle bands on my DE days using them 2 weeks then 4 without. Wish my gym had chains


----------



## trodizzle (Jul 18, 2015)




----------

